# Medicals and PCC - for attention of Anj



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

Anj, can you suggest how do you plan to get PCC done? I am in similar situation of your's. I lodged 175 application in Feb09 and waiting to get CO allocated. 

I know getting medicals would be straight forward as we need to go to a specified doctor with an appointment and that is it, however for PCC since it is something to do with the police and govt, i am not sure if I will be able to do it before the time limit mentioned by department, especially I am worried about the hassles I need to face with Police etc., 

Do you have any idea ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi: 

I can't comment on hassles as I have no direct experience with the Indian Govt, but the docs needed and addresses are documented in this link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Follow the instructions for India. The main thing is to give precisely the docs requested for the PCC. Also be prepared for a wait (sometimes months) before the doc is sent.

Good luck 



LoveOz said:


> Anj, can you suggest how do you plan to get PCC done? I am in similar situation of your's. I lodged 175 application in Feb09 and waiting to get CO allocated.
> 
> I know getting medicals would be straight forward as we need to go to a specified doctor with an appointment and that is it, however for PCC since it is something to do with the police and govt, i am not sure if I will be able to do it before the time limit mentioned by department, especially I am worried about the hassles I need to face with Police etc.,
> 
> Do you have any idea ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thats a tricky one..
i have not thought about it..but u say u r a feb 09 applicant.. u hv time, dont worry, i will let you know how things happen, i think u will hv to go to the nearest police station with the form, they will do a routine question and answer round, might come to your place to verify, ask for some money to cover their travel expense etc and bingo its done. and most of the times they dont even know what they r doing.. they are concerned about the monies they make for signing the form.. (darn!!)
it wont be a piece of cake but yes it is the difficult bit out of the two, meds and pcc.

lemme find out and will let you know


----------



## vas (Feb 25, 2009)

*Gettin PCC*

Hi,

Getting PCC is not a big deal in india, especially if u are in a big city . There are two ways of getting it 
1)You can get it from your local passport office just fill an application pay the required fees in cash or D.D and submit with 2 photographs and your passport and in just 5 to 6 days you will get it in mail . No issues atall nothing to pay any police nothing atall its cool.
2) From local police if they provide it (it depends on local police service. In hyderabad they provide it but its tedious and time consuming)

have a nice day
VAS Reddy


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

vas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Getting PCC is not a big deal in india, especially if u are in a big city . There are two ways of getting it
> 1)You can get it from your local passport office just fill an application pay the required fees in cash or D.D and submit with 2 photographs and your passport and in just 5 to 6 days you will get it in mail . No issues atall nothing to pay any police nothing atall its cool.
> ...


Great. Thank you. It helps. First option is good.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

vas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Getting PCC is not a big deal in india, especially if u are in a big city . There are two ways of getting it
> 1)You can get it from your local passport office just fill an application pay the required fees in cash or D.D and submit with 2 photographs and your passport and in just 5 to 6 days you will get it in mail . No issues atall nothing to pay any police nothing atall its cool.
> ...


Hi vas,
What if your passport belongs to another state than where you live now? Then will local Passport office accept your application for PCC

I have heard Indian Passport Office has changed rules now, they don't accept sole applications for PCC...instead ask for request letter from Australian Embassy..
They need to confirm why you need a PCC..

I think, getting PCC in India is the most toughest of all other docs required for visa.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI MP. lemme find this out. as for different state passport is concerned, my OH took 3 months to get his passport address changed. they harass you like nobody's business.


----------



## vas (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi mp,

As of my knowledge goes i dont have any clue regarding this issue . I dont know much about passport offices in other cities but in hyderabad, its cool . In the application for request of PCC we need to specify the reason for request that whould be enough. Not only in my case it was easy , but couple of other frnds and people from my agent also had given me the same feed back on PCC. hope you get it with ease.

Have a nice day
VAS


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

vas said:


> Hi mp,
> 
> As of my knowledge goes i dont have any clue regarding this issue . I dont know much about passport offices in other cities but in hyderabad, its cool . In the application for request of PCC we need to specify the reason for request that whould be enough. Not only in my case it was easy , but couple of other frnds and people from my agent also had given me the same feed back on PCC. hope you get it with ease.
> 
> ...


I am from hyderabad as well. I am happy to hear that it's easy. Thanks Vas.


----------



## vas (Feb 25, 2009)

*cool*

U welcome....


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

vas said:


> U welcome....


Vas, I have a question for you. My passport has my old address. I have been living in my new address for the past 3 years. Beofore I apply for PCC, do I need change address on my passport to new ? Please suggest.


----------



## vas (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi lovoz,

The adress change is with in same city ? If this is the case i dont think there will be any problem, but if you have relocated then i dont think they could issue PCC on present address, base line here is, am not 100% sure of this kinda situation .
am providing you with hyderabad passport ofiice numbers where you could get an appropriate solution for your query . Its not a easy task of getting hold on these numbers but you have to try lill bit b4 some one picks up. If this wont work out for you ,you can go the passport office early hours and the guy who issues the tokens in passport office he also clears these kinda of queries you can talk to him he is a friendly guy.

27708888 or 27704646, 27704747, 27704689

Nice day 
vas


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

incase your passport address isnt the same as your current address then for your PCC you need to go thru the procedure again. we just got our passport address changed and the main reason was the PCC. you submit a request for change of address.. they do the police verification again and your PCC would be done, as well as the passport address would be changed. but they have become strict now after all the terror threats, they ask fro atleast one plus year of address proof, and those have to govt proofs like ID card, Ration card, Registered Rent Deed, Bank Statement of Govt Bank, so on n forth..


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

vas said:


> Hi lovoz,
> 
> The adress change is with in same city ? If this is the case i dont think there will be any problem, but if you have relocated then i dont think they could issue PCC on present address, base line here is, am not 100% sure of this kinda situation .
> am providing you with hyderabad passport ofiice numbers where you could get an appropriate solution for your query . Its not a easy task of getting hold on these numbers but you have to try lill bit b4 some one picks up. If this wont work out for you ,you can go the passport office early hours and the guy who issues the tokens in passport office he also clears these kinda of queries you can talk to him he is a friendly guy.
> ...


Thank you Vas. Mine is in the same city. I will find more information from these numbers.


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> incase your passport address isnt the same as your current address then for your PCC you need to go thru the procedure again. we just got our passport address changed and the main reason was the PCC. you submit a request for change of address.. they do the police verification again and your PCC would be done, as well as the passport address would be changed. but they have become strict now after all the terror threats, they ask fro atleast one plus year of address proof, and those have to govt proofs like ID card, Ration card, Registered Rent Deed, Bank Statement of Govt Bank, so on n forth..


Thanks Anj. Quick question. When your passport address gets changed, do they issue a new booklet with new passport number ? if that is the case, I wonder we will have to inform the department as we would have had lodged the applicaton with the old passport number. right ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nopes they dont.. they just write it on ur passport, one of the pages that ur new address is this.. the number remains the same, infact the address on the address page too remains the same. but u do need to send the change in address to the department with an attested copy of the page which has the details


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

The worst experience I had was with Hyderabad Regional Passport Office. Last year before lodging my 175 application I had to renew my old passport. And that took about 60 days from the date of application and including police verification for my new address. Immediately after I got the new renewed PP I applied for PCC and worst it took another 3 months when I got my passport along with PCC in hand. They again made police enquiry and I was counting days and even attempted by meeting the RPO. Since my application crossed 60 days I met the Adalat where delayed cases are refered. I feel Passport Office in Hyderabad has the worst service than any other RPO. No one answers the telephones for status enquiry. One has to loose money, time and patience.




vas said:


> Hi lovoz,
> 
> The adress change is with in same city ? If this is the case i dont think there will be any problem, but if you have relocated then i dont think they could issue PCC on present address, base line here is, am not 100% sure of this kinda situation .
> am providing you with hyderabad passport ofiice numbers where you could get an appropriate solution for your query . Its not a easy task of getting hold on these numbers but you have to try lill bit b4 some one picks up. If this wont work out for you ,you can go the passport office early hours and the guy who issues the tokens in passport office he also clears these kinda of queries you can talk to him he is a friendly guy.
> ...


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

devibon said:


> The worst experience I had was with Hyderabad Regional Passport Office. Last year before lodging my 175 application I had to renew my old passport. And that took about 60 days from the date of application and including police verification for my new address. Immediately after I got the new renewed PP I applied for PCC and worst it took another 3 months when I got my passport along with PCC in hand. They again made police enquiry and I was counting days and even attempted by meeting the RPO. Since my application crossed 60 days I met the Adalat where delayed cases are refered. I feel Passport Office in Hyderabad has the worst service than any other RPO. No one answers the telephones for status enquiry. One has to loose money, time and patience.


I understand the frustration. I had first hand experience of such sort with RPO myself last year when I had to include my name as husband in my wife's passport. That was a nightmare. My case was deliberately delayed because the agent did not give the money to the actual person. I lost money, my time and feeling of being ignored and cheated. 

Is it worth applying for PCC now itself ? or do we need to wait till CO asks me to do that ? Does PCC have any validity period ? Please suggest.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

@ LoveOZ
yes PCC is valid for one yr i believe. depending on what ur application status is, you shud plan ur PCC. If you xpect a CO in near future then u shud get it done but if at all it wud tk time then i dont suggest it since u will hv to go thru it all over again if it xpires

@ DB
your exp. with the RPO is nothing. for a change in address fro my spouse and addition of my name as a spouse took 4 months. at first the police report was negative because we did not pay the cop. we asked him if he needed more papers and he said nopes he doesnt, next time we paid, spoke to a higher authority and the report was positive. It was so frustrating, the cops ask weird questions, when r u married, and wehre u got married and u had a love marriage, I know ppl who have a live in..yada yada..imagine all this was asked for police verification..


----------



## vas (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi guys,

Most of the people have bitter experiences in passport offices across india , i had very bad experience myself as i dint paid the cop he held back the report, for new passport and it took couple of months to get it . After seeing all these cases i felt getting a PCC is cake walk in passport office as i had no issues with my address .
I was expecting some kinda nonsense again, but luckily this time had my PCC in just 4 days . I was surprised for that and asked other people with my agent even they were in the same trans state over pcc . As everybody got it with out any issues in this perticular document from RPO.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol!!  I never knew that the PCC is valid for only one year. I applied even before lodging my visa appl. but received the PCC during Oct 08. My application date was 10th Oct. Hopefully CO allocation would be before Oct 09. 




anj1976 said:


> @ LoveOZ
> yes PCC is valid for one yr i believe. depending on what ur application status is, you shud plan ur PCC. If you xpect a CO in near future then u shud get it done but if at all it wud tk time then i dont suggest it since u will hv to go thru it all over again if it xpires
> 
> @ DB
> your exp. with the RPO is nothing. for a change in address fro my spouse and addition of my name as a spouse took 4 months. at first the police report was negative because we did not pay the cop. we asked him if he needed more papers and he said nopes he doesnt, next time we paid, spoke to a higher authority and the report was positive. It was so frustrating, the cops ask weird questions, when r u married, and wehre u got married and u had a love marriage, I know ppl who have a live in..yada yada..imagine all this was asked for police verification..


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

Do I need to apply for one PCC for each applicant of the visa ? or is it only for the main applicant ?

I also see the PCC can be applied at Police station also besides passport office. Does any one have any experience or suggestions on this ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the PCC has to be done for every applicant

I am yet to find out if police station would do the PCC, a few people I know, already in AU got it done form the police station itself.


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> the PCC has to be done for every applicant
> 
> I am yet to find out if police station would do the PCC, a few people I know, already in AU got it done form the police station itself.


Thank you Anj. I have a 4 yr old son as one of the applicants. Do we need PCC for him as well ? He is noty but not big enough to do serious crimes though


----------



## A.K.Samy (Apr 15, 2009)

LoveOz said:


> Thank you Anj. I have a 4 yr old son as one of the applicants. Do we need PCC for him as well ? He is noty but not big enough to do serious crimes though



Dear All

i spend 10 months in Nigeria on my last job , in that 10 months i was in India for almost 60days as rotational holidays . Today my agent ( WWICS ) has requested me to send the PCC for Nigeria . I am wondering because DIAC website guidline says we need to get PCC if we stay in a country for more then one year !! Anyone can clarify does it really required or is there any way out ?? CO still to be allocated in my case.

My problem is i am in Dubai now , it is impposble to get PCC for Nigeria through post as the country which does not have system in place 

SAMY


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Samy:

Yes, you absolutely need to get a PCC for every country you lived in for 12 months or more in the last 10 yrs. Immigration will NOT grant you a visa without this. If you do not provide it then they will finalise the case with a denial.

The PCC and Health checks are requirements for all PR visas (I am not aware of any exception).

You could reply to Immi that you only spent 10 months in Nigeria, but if they request the PCC anyway then there is no way out, you'll need to do it.

Good luck  



A.K.Samy said:


> Dear All
> 
> i spend 10 months in Nigeria on my last job , in that 10 months i was in India for almost 60days as rotational holidays . Today my agent ( WWICS ) has requested me to send the PCC for Nigeria . I am wondering because DIAC website guidline says we need to get PCC if we stay in a country for more then one year !! Anyone can clarify does it really required or is there any way out ?? CO still to be allocated in my case.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> the PCC has to be done for every applicant
> 
> I am yet to find out if police station would do the PCC, a few people I know, already in AU got it done form the police station itself.


Anj, just for the benefit of you and every one, please note that PCC from Police station is not valid. Mine got rejected by DIAC. I am reapplying through Regional Post Office. Lot of hassle. I am kicking myself for not enquiring enough before applying for PCC. I deserve this !! I am an idiot.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well i read somewehre yesterday that for India they need PCC from the passport office. police station PCC doesnt work.


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> well i read somewehre yesterday that for India they need PCC from the passport office. police station PCC doesnt work.


Hi Anj,

You need to the do the PCC from the Passport office, who in turn will reroute it to your local police station. The local police would then take a declaration from your neighbors about you and give the clearance to Passport Office. Passport office then would take it and issue the PCC on your passport. I did my PCC from Bangalore and it took me almost 20 days to get it done.

Also a quick hint is when you submit the documents for PCC to passport office, you need to follow up with the local police station after 5 days and ask them whether the PCC file has come or not. You need to follow up almost every 2 days to enquire about the file.

Once the file has come, it takes just a day for the police to close your file and submit the record to Passport office.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Royen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi royen, thanks for the info but yes i did find out a couple of days back and got all the info, i also found out tht if u hv got ur PCC done for the passport in recent times, u dnt hv to get it done again, they do it there and then for u.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Okie one more qn..well i v stayed in Chile ie South America for a couple of years..from what i understand i have to get pcc done for the place as i stayed above 12 months..the probs is i cant go over there and as the project is done there is no one who can help me locally from chile..my qn is can the embassy in delhi help me out regarding this matter?..is any one aware?..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

i mean chilean embassy for issueing pcc..based on my stamped visa details and my passport..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes aarav, in all probabilities they can help.. try contacting them.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

okie then thanks anj ill have to try to contact them and find out ..


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a doubt!! I am working at chennai for the past 5 years whereas my hometown is Coimbatore. The address I have in my passport is actually Coimbatore address. So should I be doing PCC at Chennai or Coimbatore???


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi cintai
this is tricky, if u do pcc in your hometown, it wud be an issue since u r not residing there anymore, what we did was after applying, we applied for change of address in my OH's passport. his pp was made from patna and he was in pune for 5 yrs and then in delhi since last 5 yrs, we have been at our current address for about 3 yrs and our PCC was cleared since they need proof of current location for 2 yr minimum. now tht we have our current address in both passports, mine and my spouse, it shudnt b a problem. wud u know any agent in ur area who can suggest what to do? else they wud be doing a full police verification and trust me, they tk time.. my suggestion wud be a change of address in ur passport if u hv documents to prove ur current address else u wud hv to wait when u are asked for PCC..
seek a second opinion, i might be wrong.. but i think what i say makes sense.. this was what our agent suggested


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi cintai
> this is tricky, if u do pcc in your hometown, it wud be an issue since u r not residing there anymore, what we did was after applying, we applied for change of address in my OH's passport. his pp was made from patna and he was in pune for 5 yrs and then in delhi since last 5 yrs, we have been at our current address for about 3 yrs and our PCC was cleared since they need proof of current location for 2 yr minimum. now tht we have our current address in both passports, mine and my spouse, it shudnt b a problem. wud u know any agent in ur area who can suggest what to do? else they wud be doing a full police verification and trust me, they tk time.. my suggestion wud be a change of address in ur passport if u hv documents to prove ur current address else u wud hv to wait when u are asked for PCC..
> seek a second opinion, i might be wrong.. but i think what i say makes sense.. this was what our agent suggested


I got my PCC done in Bangalore which was originally issued by RPO Bhubaneshwar. All you have to prove to police with documentary evidence of your stay in the current location for more than 1 year.
Hope this helps.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why i say get a change of address in the pp now is because pcc has a validity, in our case we submitted the papers in delhi, i stay in gurgaon which falls in haryana and the papers went from delhi to chandigarh (haryana capital) to gurgaon, back to chandigarh n thn delhi, so u can imagnie how long it wud hv taken.. 4 months.. i am sure no one wud wait for 4 mnths for a PCC at the diac office.. i mean tey wud but c'mon 4 months is insane, this was the reason we got it done now so we do not hv any issue when we hv to get our PCC done.
i spoke to our pp agent here in delhi who told us if ur police verification is done in teh recent past, say 2 yrs, they stamp ur pp there and then, doesnt tk long.


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

cintai said:


> I have a doubt!! I am working at chennai for the past 5 years whereas my hometown is Coimbatore. The address I have in my passport is actually Coimbatore address. So should I be doing PCC at Chennai or Coimbatore???


Hi Cintai, I have done enough research on this. You will have to submit in Chennai. All you have to provide is proof of last 2 years stay in the current residence (bank stmts, voter id etc., ) It is not necessary to have your present address, same as in your passport.


----------

